# Outcast Inshore Slam Rules?



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I have two questions. Does every rod and reel on your boat have to be Shimano to Qualify for the bonus or can you also have other brands? It also says you cannot make landfall, does landfall include getting fuel at a dock or is getting fuel off limits?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

No,i dont think so.... If you want to qualify for the shimano bonus prizes you just have to register the rod and reel (?) and then catch the fish on it thatyou weigh with it. I may be wrong but Im pretty sure its on the honor system. Maybe one of the Outcast gang will confirm for us?

If you click the link in the other post, read about the landfall etc..Im pretty sure you and Correy will not be able to go the fuel dock and get that 26 1/2 red and 5# flounder you've been feeding in that holding pen :letsdrink


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not sure who you are other than you are a Spook, just wanting to know what the rules not anuneducated guess.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (5/7/2009)*I am not sure who you are other than you are a Spook, just wanting to know what the rules not anuneducated guess.


Im a friend of Correys.

Also maybe I am wrong,here is how it is listed.<P align=left>21. Shimano Bonus Awards:* In order to qualify for the bonus*<P align=left>*award anglers must have registered on their entry form to fish with*<P align=left>*a Shimano Rod and a Shimano Reel. *Deadline for entry forms for<P align=left>this category is the end of the Captain?s Meeting. The registered

rod and reel must be brought to the scales with your fish.


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

If I were you I wouldn't say I was friends with that dick! Saying you are friends with him will get you in a fight in most of this town.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I like a good fight every now and then so it's all good :sleeping


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Lance asked Tommy if we could stop for fuel and the answer was NO. As for all your stuff having to be shimano I am not sure. But rest assured if you have 9 Penn rods and reels and you say you caught all your fish on the 1 shimano combo on the boat. I am gonna protest your sorry maxwell ass. Lie detectors all around. Best bet sell that penn crap and get shimano.:moon


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Captain DP (5/7/2009)* I am gonna protest your sorry maxwell ass. Lie detectors all around. Best bet sell that penn crap and get shimano.:moon


"Citizens Arrest, Citizens Arrest" :letsparty






Tell correy I'll be looking for his Gulfarium size holding pen!


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't even found fish yetand you want to protest me, I feel a little bit of envy there Capt. Powers.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

NO envy here. You have to fish with corey.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

In case any was wondering I was just tourny trash talking with Coreys Bro... After I read it again was thinking *some* may have thought we wereserious.

Its all good and we are just kidding:letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## captlancepowers (Apr 14, 2008)

i did talk to Tommy and the way the rule is written once you check out you can not make landfall at all. I am not saying that is what is going to happen come tournament time you will need to talk to him but he did say you can carry as much fuel as you want...<P align=left>"After Checkout: No boat shall make landfall, congregate with<P align=left>another boat, and/or pass anything between boats after checkout

or before weigh-in."


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Lance I hope nobody decides to carry extra fuel thats sounds quite dangerous even with the bladders that are made for that purpose. Maybewe can find some fish in pensacola that 20 other teams don't already know about! By the way look at the definition of landfall on Wikipedia.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Why the hell do you need to run so far that you're gonna need to stop and get fuel...no confidence in your local waters??


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (5/7/2009)*Why the hell do you need to run so far that you're gonna need to stop and get fuel...no confidence in your local waters??


Texas is a long ways away :bpts


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Me and my brotherhave been trying locally for years and haven't been able to win one of these tourneys, sowe were thinking about trying something different which would be about200 mile round trip and we only have about 100 mile range in his boat. I know for a fact it can bewon here , hell I think this tourney and the Bud Light has been won in local waters every time except when Dawn Patrol won it I am not sure where they fished considering they are from Destin.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Ryan you couldnt catch a fish unless red tide comes and the start floating.....


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *R. Long (5/8/2009)*Ryan you couldnt catch a fish unless red tide comes and the start floating.....


lol.......Maxwell you made old LONG join and smack talk your ass!









How the bass fishing been there Bill Dance aka team primos:letsdrink


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Been good caught a 7 pounder the other day on fish river


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't even know where to start with you Ryan. Just make sure you bring plenty of spare parts for your boat for Tommys tournament.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats what happens when you fish hard stuff breaks lol.... I havent even fished anywhere yet but i have a good idea where they live


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I figured you should be pre fishing for the Log A Load. You are gonna have to step it up this year everybody seems to be on some huge trout.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Well i have me bass located all they have to do is bite..... I think i may be able to find one of those ol trout but you never know... its still up in the air if im going to fish or not


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

All depends on the weather forecast


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you makinga long run tommorrow?


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

oh yeah you know it.. it aint fishing if you dont make a LONG RUN


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

I totally agree, well good luck to you and hopefully I will see you at The Outcast Tourney. You should get in even Doug is gonna try again. Congrats to your little cousin she has been busting there ass here recently.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah she has been gettin after it.... But im pretty sure me and lister may fish next weekend so look out for the lil' yellow team primo boat


----------

